# SD output "Sqeeze" mode



## jbstrom (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi all - first post. I've had a 222 since signing up for Turbo Bronze back in mid-November. Of course I have the usual problems... loss of signal and stuttering video, not sure what to do about it really...

But one thing's got me. Seems that when I first started using the receiver I could select "squeeze" along with "normal" and "zoom" on my SD outputs. However, I can now only do "normal" and "zoom" with no third choice. I really need that "sqeeze" feature for viewing an SD dvd recording on my plasma - at least until they enable hard drive support.

Did something happen in a late firmware update to kill this or am I imagining that I had this but never really did?


----------

